# *NEW* Fenix HP15 Ultimate Edition (max 900 lumens)



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Also released today:
















http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=158&tid=13&cid=2#


----------



## bearbreeder (Jan 6, 2015)

Basically it has the same specs as the HL55 except it has strobe ... Runtimes and output are very similar

Its instructive to note that the HL55 weights 145g with a 18650 bat while the HP15 would weight ~275g for the same output and runtimes

This actually illustrates the great weight advantage 18650 bats and their associated reduction (no separate bat box) has




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## GnR (Jan 21, 2015)

Unfortunately the best feature of the former version, the cable extension, has gone.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 21, 2015)

bearbreeder said:


> Basically it has the same specs as the HL55 except it has strobe ... Runtimes and output are very similar
> 
> Its instructive to note that the HL55 weights 145g with a 18650 bat while the HP15 would weight ~275g for the same output and runtimes
> 
> ...



But I can use the AAs in other things like my camera, GPS etc etc. Everything has it's pros and cons. I do wish this had the cable extension.


----------



## hybry (Jul 14, 2015)

bearbreeder said:


> Basically it has the same specs as the HL55 except it has strobe ... Runtimes and output are very similar
> 
> Its instructive to note that the HL55 weights 145g with a 18650 bat while the HP15 would weight ~275g for the same output and runtimes
> 
> ...


I belivethis also has 50% more throw compared to HL55.


----------

